# Camera led/light on any rom not working



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Anyone run into where their camera led/light does not work on any rom, even with full wipes etc. Any opinions?

Currently on 1.2 Tshed ASOP, but tried to flash sense roms and still no light.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Go stock, if it still doesn't work, call Verizon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

I did go stock rom.. still notta, its highly unlikely the led light burnt out.. their at least 5-10yr diodes. I am well out of the initial warranty to call verizon for help..


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

It might not, whenever my LED light wouldn't come on, I have to go completely stock, I unrooted and it worked, rooted again, and restored my backup, and everything was good

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wow full unroot huh.. lights not that important to me haha. Thank you nick.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

The standard warranty for phones through Verizon is 1 year. You should be still within that as the Thunderbolt is not 1 year old yet.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

Edited, duplicate post.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

It was a replacement to my defective Droid X, they only continued the Thunderbolt to the term of that phones warranty... been over since last July.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh okay, I hadn't considered that. Good luck!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------

